# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Σπειραία!

## adreas

Γαλακτερούς σπόρους από κεχρί, ραδίκι, Bella di Note, και το κυριότερο είναι το (Maedesuess), είναι η ασπιρίνη από φυτά. Όταν έχουμε πυρετό και κάνουμε τσάι από αυτό το βότανο σε μια ώρα πέφτει στο κανονικό. Υπάρχει άφθονο και στην ελλάδα και βγαίνει δίπλα στα ποταμάκια και στις λίμνες

Αυτό  είναι  ένα   μέρος  από  κείμενο που  μου  έστειλε  ένας  μεγάλος  εκτροφέας  ο  Παππούς  Κώστας.  Μου  έγραψε  για  αυτό  το  φυτό  μου  είχε  πει  μάλιστα  ότι  κάνει  θαύματα.  Μιας  και  είναι  δουλειά  σου  Δημήτρη  περιμένω  νέα  σου.  Αν  δε  κάνω  λάθος  το  αντίστοιχο  φυτό  είναι  η  ΣΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ    από  εδώ  και  πέρα  αναλαμβάνεις.

----------


## mitsman

Φωτιες που θα του αναψεις να ηξερες!!! χα χα χα χα

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Που είναι βρε Ανδρέα συτη η φοβερή μορφή, πείσε τον να ξαναγράφει!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ πραγματι μου αναψες φωτιες γιατι δεν το ηξερα σαν βοτανο .μιλαμε για αυτο το βοτανο 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filipendula_ulmaria

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB/...C500101406.pdf  (ειδικα αυτο να το διαβασεις ! )

http://www.rowanremedies.com/healing...a-meadowsweet/

<< Meadowsweet contains a variety of known constituents,  including volatile oils (including up to *75% salicylaldehyde*); phenolic  glycosides including spiraein and gaultherin; flavonoids; tannins  (predominantly hydrolysable); traces of coumarin and ascorbic acid. >>

εχει πολυ καλες ιδιοτητες που στην πορεια θα σχολιασουμε περισσοτερο .η ασπιρινη ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενη ιστορια ... απο το φυτο αυτο παρθηκε καποια σαλικιλικη αλδευδη που προστεθηκε στο τελικο σκευασμα ,απο την ιτια (salix)  προερχεται το σαλικιλικο οξυ αν θυμαμαι που ειναι η βαση ....(θα το δουμε και αυτο στην πορεια  )  .... το κακο ειναι οτι μολις σημερα το μεσημερι περασα απο κει που ψωνιζω βοτανα αλλα δεν το ηξερα για να κοιταξω αν υπαρχει ... θα το μαθω ... 

 ( επ ' ευκαρια δες και αυτο μια που επεσε μπροστα μου  http://www.votanologos.gr/-2group-79...s-votanon.html   )



* Γιωργο .... ειχα γραψει αρκετα αλλα τα εσβησα ... αστο καλυτερα .ξερεις τους λογους .οποτε θες παρε με να τα πουμε off line

----------


## jk21

AΝΔΡΕΑ να σου πω οτι επειδη υπαρχουν διαφορες ΣΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΣ (συγγενεις ομως με οχι πολυ διαφορετικες ιδιοτητες ) αυτη που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι η 

filipendula ulmaria  ή meadowsweet ή  Maedesuess που την αναφερει ο παππους κωστας  (μαλλον ελβετικα ή γερμανικα )




τωρα φωτο με καρδερινα πανω της δεν εχω βρει προς το παρον ...ισως δηλαδη ... 

...... Γιωργο  (lovecarduelis ) στη φωτο αβαταρ η καρδερινουλα τι τρωει; σε τι φυτο βρισκεται; για δωσε μου λιγο την πηγη της φωτο ....

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ειναι σπειραια ,ειναι σιγουρα αχιλλεα ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Achillea_millefolium  )




.... που επισης ριχνει τον πυρετο (εχω ηδη στο σπιτι )

----------


## jk21

και ενα αρθρακι  στα ελληνικα  για την σπειραια 

http://www.herb.gr/index.php/news/Filipendula/

----------


## jk21

.... και λιγα λογια για την ασπιρινη και τη σχεση της με τα δυο φυτα  (ιτια και σπειραια )

η ιτια και κυριως το ειδος της salix alba ηταν γνωστη απο την αρχαιοτητα για την αντιπυτερικη δραση της και την αντιφλεγμονωδη δραση του φλοιου της κυριως αλλα και των φυλλων . απο τον ιπποκρατη ακομα! τον 19ο αιωνα ξεκινησαν απο διαφορους ερευνες πανω στην εκχυλιση του φυτου και την εξαγωγη ουσιων με μεγαλυτερη δραστικοτητα οπως η σαλικινη και στη συνεχεια το σαλικιλικο οξυ που ηταν πιο δραστικα απο ενα απλο εκχυμα αλλα ειχαν και καποιες παρενεργειες ,ωσπου καταληξανε στο ακετοσαλικιλικο οξυ με καποια συνθετικες προσμιξεις και διεργασιες και στη συνεχεια στο σκευασμα ασπιρινη που σαν ακετοσαλικικο οξυ δεν μπορουσε σε καποιες χωρες απο της εταιρια που το παρασκευασε να πωληθει γιατι σε κεινες σαν ουσια αλλα οχι σαν σκευασμα ηταν ηδη κατοχυρωμενο σαν trade name απο οτι εχω καταλαβει και ετσι αναγκαστικα δωσανε αλλο ονομα στο οποιο βαλανε και το κομματι << σπειρ >>  απο το φυτο σπειραια που εχει και κεινο σαλικινη στο εσωτερικο του σε μορφη αλδευδης και αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα ,στην δημιουργια του τελικου σκευασματος κριθηκε αναγκαια η προσθεση της 


* ΓΙΩΡΓΗ περιμενω να ρωτησεις την καρδερινα στη φωτο αβαταρ τι ετρωγε την ωρα που εβγαινε η φωτο ! αν δεν σου απαντησει την απειλεις οτι θα την ταιζεις για 1 βδομαδα σκετο ρουπσεν ! θα σου απαντησει αμεσως ....




* το καλο το αφησα για το τελος ..... για ανοιξτε το λινκ ->   
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*

----------


## adreas

Den xreiazonta megalh kaliergha.Tous sperneis se wathos pente pontous, tous potizeis amesos gia na einai ygro to xoma, kai perimeneis na fitrosoun.Meta kapou kapou ligo neraki theloun gia na min kserathoune.Sta pthna mas den dinoume tin prasinada ala tous sporous otan einai akoma sto fito. Dhladh prin pesoun sto kato sto xoma.Tous mazewoume apo deka mexri trianta awgoustou.

Δύσκολο  Γιώργο  έχει  πικραθεί.  Αυτό  το  έχει  γράψει  ο  ίδιος.
Πάντως  Δημήτρη  έχει  πάρα  πολλές  ιδιότητες.  Μπορείς  να  κοιτάξεις  αν  υπάρχει  το  συγκεκριμένο  φυτό  κάπου  η  να  αγοράσουμε  σπόρους;

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δημήτρη αν θυμαμαι καλά την φωτό του αβατάρ μου, από εσένα την έχω "κλέψει" ....  χαχαχαχαχ
Επομένως απειλησέ την εσύ με το ρούψεν, μπάς και μάθουμε τι τρώει.  χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ με τον τουρισμο εκει κατω στη ΣΗΤΕΙΑ παρασυρθηκες και εχει μισο ποστ σε ελληνικα και μισο σε greekenglish !   ::  .... αν και μαλλον εχεις κανει απο καπου παραθεση υποθετω

θα κοιταξω να το βρω .


ναι Γιωργο εγω τελικα την ειχα ανεβασει στο φορουμ   αλλα   μαλλον δεν ανοιξες το λινκ   *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature


*
οπου τα εξηγω .θα δεις τελικα και πιο ειναι το φυτο .ευτυχως το βρηκα γιατι για να απειλησω την καρδερινα με το σπορο αυτο ,θα λερωνα τα χερια μου  :: 


..... η πλακα ειναι οτι σαν φυτο την αχιλλεα (η οποια απεικονιζεται τελικα στη φωτο με την καρδερινα ) την ειχα ηδη αναφερει σαν φυτο (ποστ 82   
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*           για το οποιο μιλαγε ιταλικη ιστοσελιδα εκτροφεων οτι τρωγεται απο τις καρδερινες αλλα δεν ειχαμε φωτο .τωρα εχουμε

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο βρε Δημητρη με τοσα ποστ που εχεις γραψει θυμασε και σε ποιο ειναι το καθε θεμα ......

----------


## geam

προφανώς ο Ανδρέας έχει αντιγράψει μέρος συνομιλίας με τον Κώστα....

----------


## adreas

> προφανώς ο Ανδρέας έχει αντιγράψει μέρος συνομιλίας με τον Κώστα....


Ακριβώς  αυτό  είναι  όταν  ρώτησα   το  παππού  Κώστα  για  τον  σπόρο  και  την  καλλιέργεια  του,  είναι  η  απάντηση  του.  Αλλά  ποιος    σου  βγαλε  το  μάτι  σου  εεεεεεεεεεεεεε  ο   συγγενής  μου  λέει.

----------


## jk21

Κατσε βρε ΑΝΔΡΙΚΟ πλακα σου εκανα .ολοκληρο smilies δεν το βλεπεις ;    ->    (.... σε ελληνικα και μισο σε greekenglish !   ::  .... αν )

----------


## geam

Αντρέα???????????????????????

----------


## PAIANAS

Eμένα αχιλλέα πάντως δεν τρώνε ..
*το ότι δεν γράφει εδώ και χρόνια ο ''παππούς'' ,είναι φυσικά δικαίωμα του ..αλλά αντικειμενικά δεν είχε λόγο να ''στραβώσει''...ο καθένας μας κάπου -κάπου (όσο σημαντικός και να είναι η να νοιώθει ) θα πρέπει να κάνει την αυτοκριτική του ...

----------


## adreas

Νίκο  τα  παράτησε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Αντρέα ο καθένας μας κουβαλάει έναν σταυρό (μικρό η μεγάλο ) και διανύει το δικό του ''γολγοθά'' , που άλλες φορές αντέχει άλλες όχι .Η ενασχόληση με κάποιο χόμπυ (όπως τα πουλιά ) ,αλλά και η συζητήσεις μέσα π.χ. στα φόρουμς ,λειτουργούν σαν ασφαλιστική δικλείδα αποφόρτισης αλλά και ψυχοθεραπείας ...όταν όμως και σ'αυτό δεν προλαβαίνεις η δε βρίσκεις πια νόημα ...η φυσική εξέλιξη είναι να τα παρατήσεις .Αυτό που δεν πρέπει κανείς ποτέ να παρατήσει είναι το χαμόγελο,η διάθεση και η δύναμη για πάλη ,για ζωή !

----------


## adreas

> Αντρέα???????????????????????


Τι  έκανα;

----------

